#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  New Insights for Higher Education Marketers on LinkedIn

## Bhavya

LinkedIn has published new research insights which indicate that LinkedIn ad options are more beneficial for higher education marketers on LinkedIn. Really the insights are handy for LinkedIn's education marketers. You can get more data on the insights in the below infographic.

----------

